# Who stays/who goes?



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

Stays:

-Terry. got to sign him.

-Daniels. Get Stack out of there, and make him the first swingman off the bench. And i was saying that before tonight. He's not a gamebreaker, but he wont lose us games like Stack will.

Goes:

-KVH. Obviously.

-Stack. A guy who prefers to shoot that cant shoot. Trade him for a genuine shooter or a post scorer.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Terry stays and Daniels needs to start next year and average over 30 minuts so he get some kind of rythm. Stack goes ONLY if we can get someone good because he is a HUGE part of out bench.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Funkyzeit mit Matt said:


> Stays:
> 
> -Terry. got to sign him.
> 
> ...



Stack is one of A.J.'s favorite players because of his leadership role. Stack is the captain/leader of the bench, while Dirk is the leader of the starters. It's difficult to imagine A.J. letting Stack go. 

Stack has had enough experience in big games, but obviously that didn't show tonight.

:raised_ey


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Terry stays and Daniels needs to start next year and average over 30 minuts so he get some kind of rythm. Stack goes ONLY if we can get someone good because he is a HUGE part of out bench.


I was actually thinking Harris should get to start....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Daniels needs to find his rythm, he's a player that needs 30+ minutes a game to play good. Harris is actually a good player on the bench and i don't think he is ready yet. He is still very young and TOO inconsistent, probably the most inconsistent player in the Mavericks.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

t1no said:


> Terry stays and Daniels needs to start next year and average over 30 minuts so he get some kind of rythm. Stack goes ONLY if we can get someone good because he is a HUGE part of out bench.


Daniels I feel will be gone. He is injured way to much and we are paying him to much. He has a bright future, but that is only if he can stay on the court. I will give him props for not publicly *****ing about playing time during this playoff run. He did get robbed of playing time.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Bye KVH. Go away. 

Everyone else should be kept, save Mbenga or Podkolzine, who haven't really done anything, despite their hype. And Daniels needs to be on the court more. Not necessarily starting, but he can definitely contribute, and if he isn't going to be on the court more, we should trade him while people know he can still play, preferably for some rebounding and inside scoring.


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

I dont know about the salary situations, but is Ray Allen gettable?

They are a young team, and might want to move him on.

We despeartely need a shooter to keep the lanes open.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Funkyzeit mit Matt said:


> I dont know about the salary situations, but is Ray Allen gettable?
> 
> They are a young team, and might want to move him on.
> 
> We despeartely need a shooter to keep the lanes open.


I think I would rather get Ben Wallace.....


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Funkyzeit mit Matt said:


> I dont know about the salary situations, but is Ray Allen gettable?
> 
> They are a young team, and might want to move him on.
> 
> We despeartely need a shooter to keep the lanes open.


I wouldn't mind Dallas going after Bonzi Wells this offseason. The only problem is that they have to pay Howard and Terry to keep them.


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

SMDre said:


> I wouldn't mind Dallas going after Bonzi Wells this offseason. The only problem is that they have to pay Howard and Terry to keep them.


I wouldnt risk it. After his pay day he's likely to go back to 11 and 6.


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I think I would rather get Ben Wallace.....


Yeah good call. Compared to Diop, the infusion of Bens offense might push us over the hump.


----------



## KWStumpy (Oct 2, 2005)

I like what we've got goin now. Harris and Daniels are both gonna be great and i think Diop has a lot of potential. Although I wouldn't mind seein' Chris Bosh come into the picture somehow....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Funkyzeit mit Matt said:


> Yeah good call. Compared to Diop, the infusion of Bens offense might push us over the hump.


Ben is an all-around player, so his presence will immediately add a whole new dimension to Dallas offense and defense.

Double team Dirk... and you still have jump shooter like Terry on the outside, and Wallace under the rim...

That would be nice.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

KWStumpy said:


> I like what we've got goin now. Harris and Daniels are both gonna be great and i think Diop has a lot of potential. Although I wouldn't mind seein' Chris Bosh come into the picture somehow....


That would be a dream... that will never come true. LOL

You'll have to pry CB from Toronto's lifeless fingers....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I just wanted to add that we need to resign Mbenga.


----------



## KWStumpy (Oct 2, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> That would be a dream... that will never come true. LOL
> 
> You'll have to pry CB from Toronto's lifeless fingers....


I bet they'd go for Dampier/KVH for Bosh/Joey G

wait a minute.........oh i meant to say that they would never go for that

btw, Joey G would be a solid sub if we ditch Stackhouse

I agree with resigning Mbenga, but will that fit in with our monetary scheme? and how much money does he want/deserve?


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I would be happy with a two guard that can finish strong around the rim.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

KWStumpy said:


> I bet they'd go for Dampier/KVH for Bosh/Joey G
> 
> wait a minute.........oh i meant to say that they would never go for that
> 
> ...


O-State Baby :biggrin:


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I just wanted to add that we need to resign Mbenga.


What for? 

Comic relief?

Thats what we got KVH for. His attempts at scoring keep the team light-hearted and laughing.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

KWStumpy said:


> I bet they'd go for Dampier/KVH for Bosh/Joey G
> 
> wait a minute.........oh i meant to say that they would never go for that
> 
> ...


LOL... you got my attention for a little bit... Damp & KVH for Bosh and Joey G... LOL

Why don't you talk to Toronto to see if they would take an awesome trade like that!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Funkyzeit mit Matt said:


> What for?
> 
> Comic relief?
> 
> Thats what we got KVH for. His attempts at scoring keep the team light-hearted and laughing.


We won't have KVH next season for comic relief...


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... you got my attention for a little bit... Damp & KVH for Bosh and Joey G... LOL
> 
> Why don't you talk to Toronto to see if they would take an awesome trade like that!


Amybe we could fleece Isiah for Jamal Crawford. Our lack of shooting abilty is really being ignored> he'd be great in the open floor aswell


----------



## KWStumpy (Oct 2, 2005)

SMDre said:


> O-State Baby :biggrin:


JamesOn's gonna figure it out this year. We'll get 'em.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Funkyzeit mit Matt said:


> Amybe we could fleece Isiah for Jamal Crawford. Our lack of shooting abilty is really being ignored> he'd be great in the open floor aswell


Dallas has quite a few shooters though. JET, Stack, Howard and Dirk.

I still think we need to concentrate on the paint. "Basketball is played inside out."


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

KWStumpy said:


> JamesOn's gonna figure it out this year. We'll get 'em.


He had better if he wants a shot in the NBA as well.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I think Jared Jeffries would like Dallas, he'd fit in Avery's plan and since we were so close he might take a pay cut to win


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Dallas has quite a few shooters though. JET, Stack, Howard and Dirk.


I disagree. Dirk is moving in, JET can be inconsistent, Stack will never be a shooter, and Howard is improving but not there yet.

A great shooter would really open up the driving lanes, so 4 guys wont collapse on Dirk when he goes in to the paint like what happened in the 4th Q tonight


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

We should really look into Ray Allen, he'd be perfect shooting guard we need.

He'll take the paycut to win


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Hes not consistant imo, and we need someone who will do more than jack shots from the perimeter. We need someone that will get to the paint and draw contact.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

VeN said:


> Hes not consistant imo, and we need someone who will do more than jack shots from the perimeter. We need someone that will get to the paint and draw contact.


The problem there is that sometimes teams pack it in the lane, and then you need to hit shots. If they're going to hand you wide open shots, you need someone who is going to make them consistently. I'm not advocating for Ray, but just making a point that there's more to it than just getting guys who like to run toward the basket.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> The problem there is that sometimes teams pack it in the lane, and then you need to hit shots. If they're going to hand you wide open shots, you need someone who is going to make them consistently. I'm not advocating for Ray, but just making a point that there's more to it than just getting guys who like to run toward the basket.


yes but we have more than enough perimeter shooters. We have arguably 2 slashers but one isnt consistant. I love Devin but damn man. Alot of times he will just blow EASY layups.


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

VeN said:


> yes but we have more than enough perimeter shooters. We have arguably 2 slashers but one isnt consistant. I love Devin but damn man. Alot of times he will just blow EASY layups.


PG's take a while to develop. I think he will breakout and go for 15ppg next year


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

No way man, he wont get time now that AJ knows what Quisy can do when we need him.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Funkyzeit mit Matt said:


> PG's take a while to develop. I think he will breakout and go for 15ppg next year


exactly, until then we need someone who will get to the paint when needed. Right now we dont have that. If you wanna argue that point go to a torrent site, download the Finals and the PHX series. We got a 14 pt lead tonight getting to the paint, and pissed it away with jumpshots while the Heat drove and got easy shots. If they didnt layup they kicked it out for easy open 2's. I cant believe we reverted back to the old mavs style. You saw how effective Quis was driving? I have 0 clue why no one followed his lead. At least Jho was trying but he was just shooting crap.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

We need a backup PG that can penetrate and pass the ball, Brevin Knight is who i want in the Mavericks. I think with Daniels, Harris, Howard, Terry and Stackhouse we don't need a SG or SF, both Daniels and Howard are young and have a lot of talent so we just need to give them time to improve. Van Horn needs to go, period. We need a backup PF with some decent D and with few low post moves to suprise people when Dirk plays SF. Daniels, Howard and Harris need to learn how to shoot the ball, i am really eager to see how those 3 players are going to improve.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I really don't know which type of player we need, maybe a backup for Dirk since KVH played so poorly.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

A couple players I dont want to see in Mavs unis anymore are 1) Keith Van Horn, for obvious reasons and 2) Jerry Stackhouse, just because after last night, I feel that Marquis is going to do a lot over the offseason. Last night I thought we saw a Marquis for next season, and I hope hes gonna be consistant like that. I felt like Stack was taking minutes from Marquis. I really want to see Marquis stay though. I honestly thought he was gonna be traded last year during the draft, and I was very nervous. I hope I dont get that nervous this year... I dont see why I would need to.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Quis is real good. He just needs minutes needs to improve his jumpshot. I'm sure he can do it because Howard did it real well.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Jet said:


> A couple players I dont want to see in Mavs unis anymore are 1) Keith Van Horn, for obvious reasons and 2) Jerry Stackhouse, just because after last night, I feel that Marquis is going to do a lot over the offseason. Last night I thought we saw a Marquis for next season, and I hope hes gonna be consistant like that. I felt like Stack was taking minutes from Marquis. I really want to see Marquis stay though. I honestly thought he was gonna be traded last year during the draft, and I was very nervous. I hope I dont get that nervous this year... I dont see why I would need to.


 I called Quisy having a big game 11 minutes 12 points just WOW!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I dont understand why he doesnt get minutes. Maybe he doesnt play well in practice or something.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Avery plays people on how he saw them play when he arrived as head coach, when he arrived Quis was injured and he didnt get to see him much, Remember the playoffs before he signed the extension deal, he was phenomanal


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

He's streaky. When he sets his mind to play tough D and driving the lane, he is great. When he gets lazy and hangs around the perimiter, he's no good. Wish we could have seen more of last nights Quisy throughout the playoffs.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, thats the biggest problem with Marquis, you never know how hes gonna play.. He does get lazy, I agree with that. I hate it. I fell that you have to have a constant fire when you play basketball, and Marquis gets rained on every so often.. Hopefully he will find some inspiration over the offseason to always be fired up.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

After a tough series like this, the entire Mavs team should come back with a fire


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> After a tough series like this, the entire Mavs team should come back with a fire


Exactly we need to play like we got a chip on our shoulders.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

What would you guys want from the Magic in a deal for Marquis Daniels?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I wouldnt like it, just cuz Marquis is my 2nd favorite.. I like Marquis more than Dirk... I know Im like sinning in the mind of all Mavs fans but too bad Dirk.. lol


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Captain Obvious said:


> What would you guys want from the Magic in a deal for Marquis Daniels?


I dont see anyone on the Magic helping the Mavs other than Howard. I want Howard to stay in Orlando. He is the future


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Captain Obvious said:


> What would you guys want from the Magic in a deal for Marquis Daniels?


 DeShawn Stevenson is a good player though I dont think we would want anyone really from Orlando


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I thought Donnie Darko is playing quite well with Magic, except he kept on seeing these evil rabbits...


----------



## KWStumpy (Oct 2, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I thought Donnie Darko is playing quite well with Magic, except he kept on seeing these evil rabbits...



I don't know if anyone else got that reference, but you totally just brightened my day. :clap:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

We are a young team. We just got to the finals, I don't think all that much is needed. We need some inside scoring on a modest level, I'm not talking JO or Chris Bosh. We need some more help rebounding, I guess all that fits into one. If we can throw the MLE at somebody like that, I'm all for it. In fact, I'll go check out a list of free agents and see who I like.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Gone:

Stackhouse: if we get a decent trade for him
KVH: dont even want anything for him

on the fence:
Dirk: as long as he is a 1st option he will nbever be as good as billed.
Harris: unless this kid is gonna dedicate himself to being a decent shooter.

core of team:
Terry
Howard
Damp/Diop


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Gone:
> 
> Stackhouse: if we get a decent trade for him
> KVH: dont even want anything for him
> ...


Are you kidding me? Dirk is the core of the team, he is better than everyone says he even proved it in the playoffs, except for the Finals (where we needed him most) he was solid even in the last game of the Finals he went out with a passion and had great numbers


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Saint Baller said:


> Are you kidding me? Dirk is the core of the team, he is better than everyone says he even proved it in the playoffs, except for the Finals (where we needed him most) he was solid even in the last game of the Finals he went out with a passion and had great numbers


Dirk is no where as good as us Dallas fans pretend he is...this was proven in the finals where reputations are built...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Dirk is no where as good as us Dallas fans pretend he is...this was proven in the finals where reputations are built...


And where was Shaq? Ohh man i thought he won 3 Finals MVP?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

t1no said:


> And where was Shaq? Ohh man i thought he won 3 Finals MVP?


Shaq was actually very instrumental in them winning...we constantly kept 2 guys on him freeing up Wade to drive and if you didnt notice, when we double teamed him on rebounds, he didnt even go for them...he teid up the 2 people trying to box him, which effectively gave Miami a 4-3 advantage on the boards...thats why Wade was grabbing so many rebounds...basketball is more then just stats...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Shaq was actually very instrumental in them winning...we constantly kept 2 guys on him freeing up Wade to drive and if you didnt notice, when we double teamed him on rebounds, he didnt even go for them...he teid up the 2 people trying to box him, which effectively gave Miami a 4-3 advantage on the boards...thats why Wade was grabbing so many rebounds...basketball is more then just stats...


I know that and they also doubled Dirk but other players couldn't step up at the right time. "basketball is more then just stats" yup i agree, for Shaq and Dirk.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

t1no said:


> I know that and they also doubled Dirk but other players couldn't step up at the right time. "basketball is more then just stats" yup i agree, for Shaq and Dirk.


ah...the difference is Shaq is 35 and has Wade...Dirk is the #1 option and on a critical play he passes to Dampier who is 19 feet from the rim...when are we gonna stop coddling Dirk and hold him accountable for his play? Shaq just won *another * championship...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> ah...the difference is Shaq is 35 and has Wade...Dirk is the #1 option and on a critical play he passes to Dampier who is 19 feet from the rim...when are we gonna stop coddling Dirk and hold him accountable for his play? Shaq just won *another * championship...


Shaq has Wade and Wade has Shaq, Dirk has who?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Jet lmao


----------



## D-NOW41 (Jun 6, 2006)

t1no said:


> Shaq has Wade and Wade has Shaq, Dirk has who?


Jet and Howard... he will take another step next season


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

"F uck the Refs
F uck the whole NBA
David Stern... F UCK YOU

We're the best team and we gonna show it again !!!
DALLAS MAVS CHAMPS 2007"
Arrghh come on man, i am sure you can think of something better then that.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Changes for Mavs? Nah*
*Johnson wants to keep core together - that means resigning Terry*

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 


Keep it together. 

That prevailing theme was blowing through the Mavericks' locker room less than an hour after the most successful season in franchise history ended. 

The emotions of a tough playoff loss were still broiling. The powers that be will wait days or weeks before making personnel decisions that are better made when minds are clear and the heat of the battle is left behind. 
But the early indicators suggest that this is a team Mavericks fans should get used to. The braintrust – coach Avery Johnson, president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson and owner Mark Cuban – has some decisions to make this off-season. But none of them are expected to include major shake-ups. 

"I don't expect to make a lot of changes at all, at least not from what Avery has said and what Donnie has said," Cuban said. 

The Mavericks are a team that is growing. They are not old. They don't have an anchor that is 34 years old, like Shaquille O'Neal. 

Dirk Nowitzki turned 28 on Monday. Jerry Stackhouse, 31, and Erick Dampier, 30, are the only heavy lifters over 30 on the team. 

When a team reaches the NBA Finals and is still in position to grow and get better, there is no reason to overhaul anything. 

The bitter pill of losing to the Miami Heat is something this team can use for the future. 

"You could have heard a pin drop in the locker room afterward," Stackhouse said. "I told the guys we got a chance to see where we need to get better, things we can do to get us over the hump next year. We were one of the last two standing, but ultimately, one team beat us." 

Now, the Mavericks need to take steps to make sure they aren't one-hit wonders in the Finals. 

And there are a few issues. Jason Terry is a free agent. He was the team's second-leading scorer in the playoffs at nearly 19 points per game. He and Ben Wallace are the two most attractive free agents on the market this year. Players can start negotiating deals July 1. They can officially sign July 14, but most players agree much earlier. 

"It's very important," Cuban said of retaining Terry. "Jet is an amazing player and an amazing guy. He's really something special, and he's got that experience under his belt. He's not that Atlanta guy anymore. That's a huge advantage for all of us." 

Cuban added that the other free agents will be dealt with accordingly, including assistant coach Del Harris. 

"That's Donnie's role and he's ahead of the curve, and we're pretty confident that we'll bring our guys back," Cuban said. 

It will be up to Nelson, Johnson and Cuban to come up with a suitable contract offer for Terry, who earned $6.6 million this season. 

"You've got to try to keep your core together," Johnson said. 

In addition, Keith Van Horn is a free agent, as is Adrian Griffin. 

The Mavericks also have to figure out how to handle the contracts of Josh Howard and Nowitzki. 

Howard's contract can be extended beyond his rookie deal this summer. He's scheduled to make about $1.5 million next season. Market value for Howard has risen all season. 

"If it happens, it happens," Howard said. "If not, I'll see what happens down the line [in free agency]." 

Nowitzki has two years left on his monster contract, which is worth about $15 million next season and $17 million in 2007-08. The Mavericks could extend Nowitzki for up to three more seasons if both sides desired, which would lock up the superstar through the prime of his career. 

All of these are good problems to have. 

It's when you have financial decisions to make on bad teams that you know it's going to be a long summer. 

"It can be a whole lot worse, and I think we're headed in the right direction," Cuban said. "I'm proud of our guys and of our organization. We proved all those people who doubted us wrong. This is a team to be reckoned with, and hopefully, we'll have a great future." 

E-mail [email protected].


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

I think everyone should come back

we just need a few spot out shooters. we should draft some shooters. we really need to be able to spread the floor more.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

What we need is consistency.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

The only real thing we need is KVH's replacement. Rawle or Powell? Or someone we don't have?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Powell will step up next year, err I hope he does


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Powell will step up next year, err I hope he does


I don't trust him, he doesn't have any low post moves. We can't expect a player like him to step up, we need a new PF.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Did you not see him play when he played? He has this little hookshot he can get over the best defenders


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> Did you not see him play when he played? He has this little hookshot he can get over the best defenders


Agreed, if he really, really works on his game this offseason, he can suffice to play in Dirk's resting minutes.

Does DA stay?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Do you guys think we could have a shot at Morris Peterson ? I think he would fit in quite good.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea we can get him but I dont want to see him with the Mavs.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

1337 said:


> Agreed, if he really, really works on his game this offseason, he can suffice to play in Dirk's resting minutes.
> 
> Does DA stay?


DA is going to retire.


----------



## stoble (May 19, 2006)

Keep:
- Everybody

Get rid of:
- Van Horn

We don't have a personnel problem, just some guys who need to be developed more.

I think our biggest problem is Devin Harris getting so many minutes and not taking the ball to the basket, turning the ball over, and not finishing under the basket. Devin needs to improve next season and start putting up Tony Parker type numbers consistently. 

Marquise has a lot of potential, if he can develop a midrange jumpshot and finish better around the basket he will be awesome.

Never thought I'd say this but Dirk needs to be more consistent. He really didn't have a Dirk-like game all finals. Needs to be more effective against double teams, especially against quick and long defenders like Haslem.

No one has mentioned Griff yet. I say we keep him.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

If the Mavs do make one big change this off-season, I hope that it is for someone who can take some of the post-up duties from Dirk and allow him to roam a little bit every other possession or so.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

SMDre said:


> If the Mavs do make one big change this off-season, I hope that it is for someone who can take some of the post-up duties from Dirk and allow him to roam a little bit every other possession or so.


I just dont agree with all the "we need a post up player" responces. I dont think a guy like that would fit on the mavs. Our offence is a constantly moving one (normally). I just think a post up guy would bog down the offence, unless we get guys to start cutting to the basket, which is what the Mavs dont do alot of in a passing situation.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

stoble said:


> Keep:
> - Everybody
> 
> Get rid of:
> ...



man, Devin takes it to the hole way too much sometimes. He needs to work on his jumper and passing and decision making. Learn to read the D and get the open pass under the basket by drawing defenders when he drives. That will make in INVALUABLE. I mean, Diop and Damp will finish if given a good high pass under the rim (Diop especially).


----------



## stoble (May 19, 2006)

VeN said:


> man, Devin takes it to the hole way too much sometimes. .


can never go to the hole too much. Unless you miss layups or get blocked... oh, dang.... you've got a point there.

Jet needs to teach Devin the art of the high arching floater. Devin got blocked alot against Miami.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

stoble said:


> Jet needs to teach Devin the art of the high arching floater. Devin got blocked alot against Miami.


If Devin can learn the tear drop... oh wow, that would be awesome. I think he should learn how to finish is layups in traffic first, though.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> I just dont agree with all the "we need a post up player" responces. I dont think a guy like that would fit on the mavs. Our offence is a constantly moving one (normally). I just think a post up guy would bog down the offence, unless we get guys to start cutting to the basket, which is what the Mavs dont do alot of in a passing situation.


Adding a post player would give us a lot more options, our PGs would average more assists and it would make Dirks life much easier.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Pro's of adding a post player

Opens the court up for our shooters/slashers to drive

Can get easy points

will make our assits go high

Cons

None I can think of


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> If Devin can learn the tear drop... oh wow, that would be awesome. I think he should learn how to finish is layups in traffic first, though.


If he can add that, we got ourselves a Tony Parker, except with more dunking power.

:biggrin: No complaints here.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> If he can add that, we got ourselves a Tony Parker, except with more dunking power.
> 
> :biggrin: No complaints here.


Tony Parker is more of a Point Guard than Devin Harris. Comparing Parker's rookie year to Harris' year this year, Parker has an edge in most categories. Neither are much of 3 point shooters, Harris was the slightly better scorer but Parker has more assists/steals.

If Harris can have the learning curve that Parker had, then that's amazing. Parker can almost get to the ring at will and average 19 ppg on 55% shooting this year! Harris, I feel, is the better defender and has the fundamentals down. Someone I'd like to compare Devin Harris is; Kevin Johnson. Both explosive pointguards who have no trouble scoring - but Kevin Johnson was a great passer. I think Devin Harris should try to model his game after the Phoenix great. 

Devin has all the footwork to be a great defender in this league, once he starts earning his due's from the referee and moves into the starting role for Dallas - watch out league - NBA All-Defensive teams


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> If he can add that, we got ourselves a Tony Parker, except with more dunking power.
> 
> :biggrin: No complaints here.


 He's already on the stride of that, I see him being better than Parker in 2 years


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Tersk said:


> Tony Parker is more of a Point Guard than Devin Harris. Comparing Parker's rookie year to Harris' year this year, Parker has an edge in most categories. Neither are much of 3 point shooters, Harris was the slightly better scorer but Parker has more assists/steals.
> 
> If Harris can have the learning curve that Parker had, then that's amazing. Parker can almost get to the ring at will and average 19 ppg on 55% shooting this year! Harris, I feel, is the better defender and has the fundamentals down. Someone I'd like to compare Devin Harris is; Kevin Johnson. Both explosive pointguards who have no trouble scoring - but Kevin Johnson was a great passer. I think Devin Harris should try to model his game after the Phoenix great.
> 
> Devin has all the footwork to be a great defender in this league, once he starts earning his due's from the referee and moves into the starting role for Dallas - watch out league - NBA All-Defensive teams


 Devin is a true point guard, he can get 7-9 assists at will, isnt to hard for him


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Tersk said:


> Tony Parker is more of a Point Guard than Devin Harris. Comparing Parker's rookie year to Harris' year this year, Parker has an edge in most categories. Neither are much of 3 point shooters, Harris was the slightly better scorer but Parker has more assists/steals.
> 
> If Harris can have the learning curve that Parker had, then that's amazing. Parker can almost get to the ring at will and average 19 ppg on 55% shooting this year! Harris, I feel, is the better defender and has the fundamentals down. Someone I'd like to compare Devin Harris is; Kevin Johnson. Both explosive pointguards who have no trouble scoring - but Kevin Johnson was a great passer. I think Devin Harris should try to model his game after the Phoenix great.
> 
> Devin has all the footwork to be a great defender in this league, once he starts earning his due's from the referee and moves into the starting role for Dallas - watch out league - NBA All-Defensive teams


Wow... Kevin Johnson. Wouldn't that be nice to have that on the Mavs... :drool:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Devin is a true point guard, he can get 7-9 assists at will, isnt to hard for him


LOL... a good passer takes a lot of skills...

It took Dirk FOREVER to become a passer, and the past season was the first season I would say dirk is an above average passer.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Saint Baller said:


> Devin is a true point guard, he can get 7-9 assists at will, isnt to hard for him


At will?

In his 164 games as a Maverick - Devin Harris has dished 7 or more assists six times. *Six. *


----------

